# egg whites



## adidasping (Aug 28, 2006)

hi everyone, im not a pastry chef but i can handle most tasks given to me. that said the kitchen i run uses a lot of egg yolks. this leaves me with a lot of egg whites. these egg whites inevitably end up in the dumpster.(about 1-2 gallons a wk)over the past few months i have been working non stop trying to fix the menu up so i have zero waste and i cannot think of anything or find something dessert wise to use these darn egg whites with. this is driving my owner nuts, which in turn is driving me nuts. any suggestions given i thank you in advance.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Most of these ideas are invaritably going to lean towards dessert, but there's always the ubiquitous souffles (sweet and savoury), various egg white/sponge cakes (including angel and devil's food), mousse (even savoury ones), meringue, floating islands, pavolva.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## thehappychef (Jun 22, 2007)

Not sure if you make cakes at all, but you could always use the whites for an italian or swiss meringue buttercream to ice them with. Have you considered buying containers of liquid yolks? Then there's no waste & you don't have to spend the time cracking/separating fresh eggs. Just a thought...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

what does your restauant feature?

Egg white omlets
Swiss meringue butter cream chiffon cakes
mousse
souffle hot/cold/frozen
meringues
vasheran (sp?)
royal icing for giant gingerbread houses!

here is a storable idea:
make meringue nest, dry and dip in chocolate, they store well in tubs sealed with humidity control. Great topped with ice cream, whipped cream and berries, sorbet, mousse.... the list goes on and on!!!!:bounce:


Thehappy, 
frozen yolks generally contain 10% sugar and thus not applicable to the savory kitchen.


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

All great ideas!! But in case you need some time to implement new meringue desserts, souffles etc. _egg whites will freeze_, til you can settle on what to do with them.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

You could always see if a local bakery/pastry shop near buy would by them from you.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Yep on the freezing!

But also consider adding a signature dessert that has dacoix (sp?) as the base? You could do individual napoleons using the dacoix. It would quickly use them up. You could also do merengue horns that would be kinda like a cornucopia...

As well as the souffles, both savory and sweet and italian buttercreams etc. Also, you could do egg white omelettes if you serve brekky...


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've always thought financiers were a good use of egg whites. They're sort of like brown butter cookies.

You can make ladyfingers with them. Lady finger sponge is used as base for a lot of summery desserts (sumer pudding, triffles, charllottes, tiramisu).

Daquase is a very good suggestion. If you make them, try layering it with praliene and coffe buttercreams, and the outside with chocolate buttercream. Very tasty! I think its called Gatue Marjoleone (definatly some spelling issues)

There are lots of shapes you can make with the merenge. Horns (already mentioned), vachrines, and swans are classics. 

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned pavlova, as another egg white based dessert (I see Blueicus allready did. Oops)


----------



## lisacutri (Dec 23, 2006)

I would go for the pavlova option and or meringue they both keep very well and have endless uses for quick, easy and cost effective desserts. You can't get much simpler than a good pavlova with whipped cream and fresh strawberries! we do them in our kitchen and we struggle to keep up the demand!


----------



## adidasping (Aug 28, 2006)

hi all, thanks for the replies. we are an upscale bistro that only does dinner(lunches during the christmas season). right now i have meringue cups for ice cream, but i find not may people eat them. 

i have a menu change aproaching. a chiffon cake will be added most likely. i am going to see about pavlova. it sounds yummy. i am also adding another dish involving salmon mousse. 

i never thought i could freeze them. thats great ill probably start puting them into qt. containers and freazing them. otherwise i think ill just start eating some every day. they are healthy after all, or so im told!

thanks all again.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

You can make a meringue cookie with them and serve them as a after dinner minarde (sp?) (after dinner gift). 

You can also make lemon meringue pies are tartlets. Floating islands are cool too.


----------



## baddabing (Jun 9, 2007)

I'd use em for savory mousses and rafts, or am I showing my age:suprise:.
baddaboom


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

When I worked at an Upscale Pastry Kitchen in an exclusive Island Community ( can you say Fisher Island!!!) the chef would make a pink meringue disc, spread some vanilla pastry cream and place fresh raspberries and topped with another of the Pink Meringue discs.

These things sold for about 9 dollars each!! The discs were about 3" across.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I second the pavlova idea. Make em into cups and fill it with sweetened creme fraiche or some variation of it and fresh fruit.

Also, flavor it with mocha or something and pipe them into tube meringues. Those are popular in France and they make a good topping/decoration for mousse cake or something. It's a nice touch because it adds interesting texture.


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

is there a reason why you can't use bulk egg yolks? Then you wouldn't have this egg white overload...


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

If you want to use your egg white but don't want to add a new dessert item to the menu consider garnish options. I wouldn't hesitate to whip off tuille batter (savory and sweet) and keep them on hand as decor. A tuile tube costs pennies and makes a very elegent plate that becomes easy to up-sell.

--Al


----------



## gunther_arneson (Oct 20, 2007)

I love beating egg whites in copper bowls. They come out really fluffy. I wonder why the egg whites turn out better than in a steel bowl.....


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Wikipedia has a good explanation for that:

Copper bowls have been used in France since the 18th century to stabilize egg foams. The copper in the bowl assists in creating a tighter bond in reactive sulfur items such as egg whites. The bond created is so tight that the sulfurs are prevented from reacting with any other material. A silver plated bowl will have the same result as the copper bowl or a pinch of powdered copper supplement from a health store used in a glass bowl will yield the same result as well. Drawbacks of the copper bowl include the expense of the bowl itself, as well as the fact that the bowls are difficult to keep clean. Copper contamination from the bowl is minimal as a cup of foam will contain a tenth of one's daily normal intake level.
Egg white - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Luc H.


----------



## gunther_arneson (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation...although copper is more expensive, there is something really substantial about the weight and feel of copper kitchenware and bowls!


----------

